# Zeva just alerted me...



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I was in my daughter's room cleaning up the hurricane size mess she leaves in her wake and when I came out, Zeva was standing at the deck door looking out. 

She wasn't whinning or jumping like time for potty, she was standing there on alert, watching. Turns out, my almost 4 year old went outside, ALONE, w/o a coat on looking for one of his toy cars. 

It's kinda ok to do this when I know about it, but SOO Not cool when I'm not in the room at the time. He wanted to go to the van to see if it was in there... never bothered to tell me. 

He's a stubborn, independent child! If she hadn't been there, it would have taken me a few more min to figure out where he was. The garage is right behind the house and he goes there by himself from time to time when I'm in the house and daddys' in the garage, aka man land, or the other kids are w/ him but.. yikes.. TELL me first. 

So, I say... bad boy... GOOD GIRL! As a treat, she got her nails cut LMAO and a nice yummy and pat too!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a great girl!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good girl Zeva! :thumbup:


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What a good girl!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

hahah, just got back from Petsmart and Eric went to pet another dog..she didn't care for that, not at all. Eric is her pack, she was jealous. I told her to stop and she laid down at me feet but kept a close eye. Good girl!


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Beautiful absolutely beautiful story. Glad everything turned out ok.


----------

